# updated samba not working...

## kicker69101

Samba was working just fine before I updated. Now when I'm on windows, I'm able to browse a share, but when I try to open a file or just highlight a file it locks up my explorer until I shutdown samba on the server, this lock up happens on the remote machine and this happens to all window machines that I have tried. I have dumped my smb.conf and redid it and I also have re-emerge samba, but no go. I'm running samba version 3.0.6-r4.

Here is my config file:

```
global]

 workgroup = WORKGROUP

 netbios name = KICKABOX

 log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

 hosts allow = 192.168.0. 127.0.0.1

 security = share

 guest account = guest

[public]

 comment = Public Files

 path = /mnt/hd

 read only = no

 public = yes

 guest ok = yes

 writeable = yes

 printable = no

 browseable = yes

 force user=nobody

 force group=nobody

```

Any help would be great.

----------

## DLSkyNet

Same problem here, everything worked fine until the update  :Sad: 

But I am not even able to browser any shares...

My config:

```

[global]

workgroup = LOUNGE

netbios name = mandarin.lounge.net

server string = Mandarin

interfaces = eth1

bind interfaces only = Yes

passdb backend = tdbsam

pam password change = Yes

passwd chat = *New*Password* %n\n *Re-enter*new*password* %n\n *Password*change$

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

encrypt passwords = yes

unix password sync = Yes

log level = 1

syslog = 0

log file = /var/log/samba/%m

max log size = 50

smb ports = 139 445

name resolve order = wins bcast hosts

time server = Yes

printcap name = CUPS

show add printer wizard = No

add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -m %u

delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel -r %u

add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g

delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel %g

add user to group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -G %g %u

add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false -d /dev/null %u

shutdown script = /var/lib/samba/scripts/shutdown.sh

abort shutdown script = /sbin/shutdown -c

logon script = scripts\logon.bat

logon path = \\%L\profiles\%U

logon drive = X:

logon home = \\%L\home\%U

domain logons = Yes

os level = 33

preferred master = Yes

domain master = Yes

wins support = Yes

utmp = Yes

map acl inherit = Yes

printing = cups

veto oplock files = /*.doc/*.xls/*.mdb/

[IPC$]

path = /tmp

hosts allow = 10.10.10.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

valid users = %S

read only = No

browseable = No

[shared]

comment = Network Shares

path = /shared

create mode = 770

read only = No

```

I am running a hardened-dev-sources kernel (most current version) on a selinux gentoo.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

DLSkyNet

----------

## Psiwar

I would like to add my voice to this thread. I too am experiencing this problem. 

I've updated samba after a couple of months and change nothing in the samba config or the network. But sudently Windows XP explorer and other programs using files on the Linux fileserver begin to lock or slowing down when accessing the shares. I've tried several solutions and the problem remains. Windows ME and other Linux machines can access the files without problems. The problem remains even after samba 3.0.7.

----------

## jmcross3

after updating samba, my file sharing works OK, but print sharing does not work.  I am going to roll back Samba and see what happens.

----------

## nobspangle

The only major change in Samba 3.0.6 is the way it handles symlinks

----------

## Psiwar

Ok, i solved my problem by deleting the file /etc/samba/private/secrets.tdb.

Got the hint from a samba faq that says: "This error indicated a corrupted tdb. Stop all instances of smbd, delete locking.tdb, and restart smbd."

1. Stop samba

2. Delete /etc/samba/private/secrets.tdb

3. Start samba

----------

## jmcross3

have any of you recently upgraded windows xp to sp2.  Maybe that is the problem.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Psiwar wrote:*   

> Ok, i solved my problem by deleting the file /etc/samba/private/secrets.tdb.
> 
> Got the hint from a samba faq that says: "This error indicated a corrupted tdb. Stop all instances of smbd, delete locking.tdb, and restart smbd."
> 
> 1. Stop samba
> ...

 

Didn't work for me with samba 3.0.7, which also fails to restart its services correctly.  Rolling back to 3.0.6-r4 to see if it fixes the problem.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *jmcross3 wrote:*   

> have any of you recently upgraded windows xp to sp2.  Maybe that is the problem.

 

Been running SP2 on 2 XP boxes here since it came out, no problems, last night samba on my server gets upgraded to 3.0.7 and suddenly it breaks.

Don't think we can blame M$ for this one.

----------

## jmcross3

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

>  *jmcross3 wrote:*   have any of you recently upgraded windows xp to sp2.  Maybe that is the problem. 
> 
> Been running SP2 on 2 XP boxes here since it came out, no problems, last night samba on my server gets upgraded to 3.0.7 and suddenly it breaks.
> 
> Don't think we can blame M$ for this one.

 

what version of Samba did you have before the upgrade?

----------

## agent_jdh

 *jmcross3 wrote:*   

> what version of Samba did you have before the upgrade?

 

3.0.6-r4.  Which I'm rolling back to now, but my server isn't the fastest machine.

----------

## DecoY

Got problems to, it's weird.

Only happend since i upgraded to 3.0.7. 

Here's what my syslog says everytime i try to connect to a share:

```

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]: [2004/09/14 18:22:41, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(36)

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:   ===============================================================

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]: [2004/09/14 18:22:41, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(37)

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:   INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 6252 (3.0.6)

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:   Please read the appendix Bugs of the Samba HOWTO collection

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]: [2004/09/14 18:22:41, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(39)

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:   ===============================================================

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]: [2004/09/14 18:22:41, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1385)

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:   PANIC: internal error

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]: [2004/09/14 18:22:41, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1393)

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:   BACKTRACE: 26 stack frames:

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic2+0x1b6) [0x81db7ff]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #1 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic+0x19) [0x81db645]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #2 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x81c7781]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #3 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x81c77f6]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #4 /lib/libc.so.6 [0x4019e1f8]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #5 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x81b5053]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #6 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x81b50b9]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #7 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x81ac9ee]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #8 /usr/sbin/smbd(pdb_getsampwnam+0x38) [0x81ae47f]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #9 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x8215da3]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #10 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x821639f]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #11 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x8213e25]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #12 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x821c86c]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #13 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x8108321]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #14 /usr/sbin/smbd(ntlmssp_update+0x1ea) [0x81076c3]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #15 /usr/sbin/smbd(auth_ntlmssp_update+0x3d) [0x821cba7]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #16 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x80ae241]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #17 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x80ae564]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #18 /usr/sbin/smbd(reply_sesssetup_and_X+0x19f) [0x80ae80b]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #19 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x80d2241]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #20 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x80d22f1]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #21 /usr/sbin/smbd(process_smb+0x1eb) [0x80d263d]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #22 /usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x171) [0x80d3217]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #23 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x7d4) [0x8251bc9]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #24 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xb8) [0x4018a8a8]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:    #25 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x8078411]

Sep 14 18:22:41 Gallium smbd[6252]:

```

I now see a lot of python errors when compilling, could it have some thing to do with compiling after the last portage upgrade?Last edited by DecoY on Tue Sep 14, 2004 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agent_jdh

I noticed this as well, in /var/log/samba/log.smbd

```
[2004/09/14 17:35:45, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

smbd: stack smashing attack in function open_sockets_smbd()
```

With 3.0.6-r4 it was just

```
[2004/09/13 23:31:13, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.6 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004
```

I also noticed this in /var/log/samba/log.nmbd

```
[2004/09/14 17:45:12, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_name_refresh_requ

  Error - should be sent to WINS server
```

So maybe this is a config problem?  I'm no samba expert, and my box is currently rebuilding 3.0.6-r4, so I can't try playing with the config at the moment.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *DLSkyNet wrote:*   

> I am running a hardened-dev-sources kernel (most current version) on a selinux gentoo.

 

Interesting .... I'm running hardened-dev-sources as well, no selinux but hardened USE flag and 2004.1 hardened make.profile.

----------

## cbo

i was having a smbd daemon using 100% cpu since i updated samba to 3.0.7 and windows was freezed when accessing shared folders, but it was after the emerge of the new gcc 3.4.2 ... 

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

source /etc/profile

emerge unmerge samba

emerge samba

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.2

source /etc/profile

solved my problems ...

seems samba don't like the last gcc 3.4.2

(sorry for my poor english  :Wink: 

----------

## agent_jdh

 *cbo wrote:*   

> i was having a smbd daemon using 100% cpu since i updated samba to 3.0.7 and windows was freezed when accessing shared folders, but it was after the emerge of the new gcc 3.4.2 ... 
> 
> gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4
> 
> source /etc/profile
> ...

 

Is it gcc-3.4.2-r1 you have?

----------

## agent_jdh

I downgraded samba to 3.0.6-r4 and it didn't fix it, so I backed out of _all_ of last nights upgrades, and it still did not fix the problem.

However, with samba-3.0.6-r4, I now see those "smbd: stack smashing attack in function open_sockets_smbd()" lines in /var/log/samba/log/smbd.

It might be, as the above tip indicates, that samba doesn't like gcc-3.4.2-r1.  Unfortunately I unmerged 3.3.4 or whatever was on before, so I'll have to re-emerge it to rebuild samba with that.

Yesterday I was thinking about ditching ~x86 from my server and moving to just x86 - realising now if I'd done that, I probably would not be having this problem now...

Could anyone else with this problem report on what gcc version they are running/what version samba was compiled with, and if they're using ~arch option in /etc/make.conf

----------

## cbo

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is it gcc-3.4.2-r1 you have?

 

yes : 

```

emerge -p gcc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r1
```

----------

## Shapa

The same trouble, the same solution - use 3.3.4 gcc for compiling samba...

Now samba works perfectly again.

----------

## skoduser

I have kinda the same problem. I can actually browse the shares, but when I try to access a file e.g. a text file, it hangs for about a minute and then the first part of is just a bunch of jibbereish (and I now its should be a pure text file).

But my gcc IS version 3.3.4-r1 and my samba version is 3.0.6-r4

I have just had a lot of updates including the new kde 3.3 , and it is not until after they were done that I encountered this problem.

----------

## agent_jdh

Well that took a while.

Got rid of ~x86 in make.conf

Downgraded gcc to 3.3.4-r1

Re-emerged (downgraded) glibc & binutils

emerge -upD system

emerge -e system

emerge -upD world

emerge samba

recompiled kernel

rebooted

it now works.

Going to do an emerge -e world overnight just to make sure all is down to x86 level & compiled with downgraded gcc/libs.

phew.

----------

## neuron

my samba's been unstable as hell since I upgraded too :/

keep getting timeouts in dmesg on the client's.

----------

## DecoY

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yesterday I was thinking about ditching ~x86 from my server and moving to just x86 - realising now if I'd done that, I probably would not be having this problem now...
> 
> Could anyone else with this problem report on what gcc version they are running/what version samba was compiled with, and if they're using ~arch option in /etc/make.conf

 

I reinstalled my server after my last post.

Now gcc give's me the following info about itself:

```
Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.4-r1/work/gcc-3.3.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info --enable-shared --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --target=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++ --enable-threads=posix --enable-long-long --disable-checking --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-cstdio=stdio --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/g++-v3 --with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --disable-multilib --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=generic

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

```

Portage says:

```
emerge -p gcc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

```

And about samba:

```
emerge -p samba

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.7
```

And still samba crashes everytime it gets contacted by a workstation.

hmzz.. something is very very wrong...

----------

## DecoY

Well I downgraded to gcc3.3.3-r6 and did a emerge -e system.

After that i tried both samba3.0.7 and samba3.0.6-r4 and i still get those damned segfaults and stuff.

Now I'm gonna try to recompile my kernel, hoping that works.

I'm getting more and more frustrated. I've been working with gentoo since before the 1.0 release and never had these major problems.

Everything worked fine, got a portage and gcc upgrade and stuff starts to break down.  Samba stuff getting killed by grsec (I don't use acl's). After downgrading back to the old version it still doesn't work.

Time to get some sleep... 

and the story continues.....

----------

## Cuchulainn

I had the same problem. Downgrading to 3.0.5 fixed it.

----------

## zappa_the_great

 *skoduser wrote:*   

> I have kinda the same problem. I can actually browse the shares, but when I try to access a file e.g. a text file, it hangs for about a minute and then the first part of is just a bunch of jibbereish (and I now its should be a pure text file).
> 
> But my gcc IS version 3.3.4-r1 and my samba version is 3.0.6-r4
> 
> I have just had a lot of updates including the new kde 3.3 , and it is not until after they were done that I encountered this problem.

 

I had the same problem.

Try to add

```
use sendfile = no
```

to your smb.conf

----------

## gwion

 *zappa_the_great wrote:*   

>  *skoduser wrote:*   I have kinda the same problem. I can actually browse the shares, but when I try to access a file e.g. a text file, it hangs for about a minute and then the first part of is just a bunch of jibbereish (and I now its should be a pure text file).
> 
> But my gcc IS version 3.3.4-r1 and my samba version is 3.0.6-r4
> 
> I have just had a lot of updates including the new kde 3.3 , and it is not until after they were done that I encountered this problem. 
> ...

 

Very cool! That solved my problems with samba-3.0.7!!

Thanks a lot!

Gwion

----------

## PowerFactor

 *zappa_the_great wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> use sendfile = no
> ```
> ...

 

Cool. That fixed samba-3.0.7 for me too. Thanks.

----------

## riceboy50

I was going nuts trying to figure out what was causing this issue since I did an emerge -u world. The solution of adding "use sendfile = no" worked for me in 3.0.6 as well. So I will go ahead and emerge the latest version again... thanks a lot!

----------

